# 17-year old son and driver's education



## Pergamum (Feb 4, 2022)

My son is 17 and graduates in May. He will go to college alone in the fall to become a Physician's Assistant.

Because he was in military school he did not drive. He had no permit for Missouri. We are now back in SE Asia and he is in Missouri.

We were going to have him get his driver's permit via grampa and grampa can teach him how to drive. But we were shocked to learn that only the legal guardians can sign this permit. So if my dad teaches my son how to drive it will be illegal. Is there a way to get him a learner's permit without us being physically present at the stupid DMV?

Is there a way to make him an emancipated minor to avoid this legal hurdle? How to put my dad as guardian? Anything a lawyer can do online both quickly and in an affordable manner to help him get his learner's permit? My father taught me how to drive well. There are no driver's ed courses in his area, and now I am not even sure he could take them without our signature. 

Any advice?


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2022)

Not a Missouri attorney or able to give Missouri legal advice, but looking at the web site, Ouch. 

Suggetion, email the link near the bottom of this page and ask what will work. https://dor.mo.gov/driver-license/issuance/graduated-driver-license/parent-guardian-role.html#age15

Bunch of liberal nanny-staters there, it appears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wretched Man (Feb 4, 2022)

When does he turn 18? Does that make a difference?


----------



## D.L. Arter (Feb 4, 2022)

I can't offer much legal advice, but considering he'll be a Freshman in college, it might be worth checking to see if the university even allows Freshman to drive. You might go through all this trouble just to find out that he can't take a vehicle to the school anyways (just a thought).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 4, 2022)

D.L. Arter said:


> You might go through all this trouble just to find out that he can't take a vehicle to the school anyways (just a thought).


Is this a thing? I've never heard of it. I commuted one way 75 miles my first semester in college.


----------



## D.L. Arter (Feb 4, 2022)

VictorBravo said:


> Is this a thing? I've never heard of it. I commuted one way 75 miles my first semester in college.



Yes, some schools do it when they lack enough parking. Penn State main campus requires students to have completed 29.1 credits before being being permitted to park on campus without extenuating circumstances.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Feb 4, 2022)

VictorBravo said:


> Is this a thing? I've never heard of it. I commuted one way 75 miles my first semester in college.


Campuses with little parking won't let freshman have cars on campus. For example, UW Madison here in Wisconsin doesn't let freshman have cars. That's obviously for those who live on campus though. If kids commute it's none of their business how they get there.


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2022)

VictorBravo said:


> Is this a thing?


I've heard of colleges that didn't let freshmen living on campus to have a car. Back in my era, we could have them, but we got the furthest out parking lots, some of which weren't paved. There were ways to get better locations....


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Feb 4, 2022)

VictorBravo said:


> Is this a thing? I've never heard of it. I commuted one way 75 miles my first semester in college.


Barefoot, uphill both ways? In the snow?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faythe (Feb 4, 2022)

POA


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 4, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> Barefoot, uphill both ways? In the snow?


No, of course not. I wore Tony Lamas.

And I had an IH 346 V-8 half ton beast. 8 miles per gallon if I didn’t floor it.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> Barefoot, uphill both ways? In the snow?


My boy hiked barefoot 7-8 hours at a time with a backpack full of meds helping me treat the sick in other villages and knows how to stop bleeding. But cannot get a license without 100 hoops to jump through.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2022)

Faythe said:


> POA


What is this? Did you misssspell poo? Is this a hidden message? From whence comes this strange abbreviation (and why is abbreviation such a long word)?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2022)

Edward said:


> I've heard of colleges that didn't let freshmen living on campus to have a car. Back in my era, we could have them, but we got the furthest out parking lots, some of which weren't paved. There were ways to get better locations....


Was that the Mesozoic Era?


----------



## Berean (Feb 6, 2022)

> POA



I'm not a Texas or Idaho lawyer, but I'd guess Power of Attorney.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2022)

Berean said:


> I'm not a Texas or Idaho lawyer, but I'd guess Power of Attorney.


Oh... that is a relief. I am afraid to google things anymore.


----------



## Edward (Feb 6, 2022)

Berean said:


> I'm not a Texas or Idaho lawyer, but I'd guess Power of Attorney.


For the record, I'm not a Texas or Idaho lawyer either.


----------



## Faythe (Feb 6, 2022)

Pergamum said:


> What is this? Did you misssspell poo? Is this a hidden message? From whence comes this strange abbreviation (and why is abbreviation such a long word)?


Power of Attorney is correct.


----------

